# Non FoodSaver vacuum sealer?



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I am in research mode. My FoodSaver is on deaths doorstep (may be revived, but not looking too good). I have a new heating strip for it but the spring that holds it all in broke (burnt to a crisp...so the entire thing may be dead). We haven't yet been able to find a replacement spring. Our hardware store doesn't have one small enough....they suggest Radio Shack!? I'll try them when I'm in that town tomorrow.

I have had sealing issues with this one since it was new so I'm wanting to change brands.....BUT.....money is an issue. I found one that may work, but I have never heard of them. The up side is they use normal bags (not the "textured" FoodSaver bags) which are much less expensive. Any one familiar with them??

http://www.vacnbags.com/product/DZ-280


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

At less than 150 bags my new Rival Seal-a-Meal has quit sealing bags. I had lousy luck with Foodsaver although it lasted far longer than this Rival. I really think the Weston is the only option out there if you plan on using it at all.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree with Stephen that Weston is the only other manufacturer to consider. Personally I have never had a problem with my years-old Food Saver but I do agree that there is no comparison between the quality of their top of the line models and their basic models and most of the complaints I have read about them was about one of the basic models. 

I have used Rival, Deni and Seal-A-Meal and they are all a waste of money IMO. Especially when compared to Food Savers. They are a waste of money and a waste of food. Plain old Hefty freezer bags and a straw do a better job of protecting the food than they do.

The one you linked to likely fits in with the rinky-dink models given its price. And using the cheaper bags likely means poor quality protection for your foods, especially in the freezer. So how would that be cost-saving?


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

I had a food saver that lasted maybe a little over a year. This Past holiday, I ordered another and from day 1, it didn't vacuum!! Returned! This is the one I want ;0) http://dehydrate2store.com/shop/ WESTON PRO-2300 VACUUM SEALER (there's no link to it except on a full 'shop' page) so you have to scroll down just about to the bottom - Sorry).

Like my pressure canner, 'gotta wait for the $$$$! Save little bits @ a time... birthday's in July, haha!

The one you link to 'looks' no better than food saver. Returning is such a hassle!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is a link to the 2300, the one jd linked to. And to the 2100 model too. It is the one we have in the extension kitchen and works wonderfully. But the almost $400 price has kept me from investing in one.

http://www.westonsupply.com/category-s/81.htm


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a Weston 2300 and love it. A bit pricy but well worth the money. I buy my bags in rolls. It seems precut bags never seem to be the right size. One thing I do want to get is a Paper cutter to easier cut bags. Harbour Frieght sells one, I just have to remember to pick one up when I go by.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We had an old Foodsaver for 5 years until it wore out. We bought a new one last October. It sealed one hog and one lamb and some chickens. We got the next hog all cut up, plugged it in, and a puff of blue smoke came out a hole in the back. Fried. I called Foodsaver on Monday, couldn't have been nicer, in a minute I was off the phone and they had a new one on the way.

But I also called Weston and ordered their industrial bulletproof monster. Wow. It sucks. I mean that in a good way. The Foodsaver can hang around for marinating canisters and stuff like that, but the Weston is the king of the mountain. All parts are user replaceable if they do wear or break.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

The foot print of the Weston looks like more then my kitchen can handle (very little counter space). Can someone give me an approximate size, or comparison to the size of a FoodSaver? The price tag is down right bone chilling!

ETA: Just told DH what I asked you all and what your answer was. Then I told him the price tag.....he said if it actually works and lasts, it's well worth it. So if we can't find that darn spring.....I may be allowed to get one , that is the exact opposite of what I thought he'd say.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Ours is put away in it's box, but it seals a 15" wide bag, so I guess it is maybe 17" wide and 12" deep. The nice thing is, you won't have to buy a new Foodsaver every few years.

http://www.westonsupply.com/Weston-Vacuum-Sealer-PRO-2300-Stainless-Steel-p/65-0201.htm

When I ordered, they were out of the stainless model and there was quite a wait, so we got the powder coated model, which is identical in all other respects.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Ed, for some reason the pictures make it look huge to me. Sounds like it's a reasonable size. Yes, as long as a Weston out lasts 2 FoodSavers (so, what, that's a 18-24 month total) we'd at least break even.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I read somewhere that you can't do foods that are wet with a weston as there is no channel to divert the moisture away from the pump- I have been on a pilgrimage to find a vac sealer other than a food-saver as I have been through 3 in as many years. Can anyone give me their opinions and thoughts on the weston pro's?
Thanks


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Solarmom said:


> I read somewhere that you can't do foods that are wet with a weston as there is no channel to divert the moisture away from the pump- I have been on a pilgrimage to find a vac sealer other than a food-saver as I have been through 3 in as many years. Can anyone give me their opinions and thoughts on the weston pro's?
> Thanks


There is a trough that will hold some liquids. I freeze or semi-freeze wet items before vacuum packing. It's a lot less mess and easier to get items in the bags. 
You can vacuum pack breads,berries without squishing, meat without squishing and oozing all over the place.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Can foodsaver bags(rolls) be used with the weston sealers?


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

Had my Foodsaver for 7 years before gave up the ghost. This newest one I have had for 8 years, and haven't had a problem. Though have to admit that I only use it for about once a month, unless there was a great sale on. I buy in bulk & HATE grocery shopping, so I freeze everything in an evening, even adding in my marinades before sealing. 

If I was to use it more often, then I would go to a Weston, as I have heard good reports from several friends of Friends. That I am aware of you can use the bags from one for the other, though don't quote me on that. I could be wrong... (not unheard of)


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We had just gotten a bunch of Foodsaver bags on sale, so I asked Weston if they would work. She really didn't want to recommend them, but she never said for sure they would not work. The Weston came with some of their bags to try, and they are about twice as thick as the FS bags. But of course we had to know, and packed the hog we had just butchered in FS bags. It works, but the Westons seem to be much better bags. We sure won't throw away the old FS bags, but will order from Weston when it's time.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I have had a Magic Vac (Maxima) for about 3 years and am very pleased with it - purchase bags by the roll from Sweet Attack.


----------



## Marysgoats (Oct 9, 2007)

I've got a Weston 2300 and love it. Well worth it's money by far!


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.vacupack.com/ what about their Elite model . Perfect timing on discussing this . Thanks . Wet vs Dry is something i need to be educated on . Which is better ?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We were able to fix our FoodSaver (for free), so we will keep using it for now. But when it does die I think we will replace it with the Weston.


----------



## oakridgewi (Dec 12, 2006)

Like Wintergrower, I'd also be very interested in opinions from users of Vacupack. 

We are going to buy one soon for packing our butcher chickens.

We are wondering if anyone has used the Vacupack original. It seems to be totaly manual, and I'm impressed with it's supposed ability to handle wet stuff. The Weston actually recomends freezing first or "towel drying" meat!
I don't really wanna towel off 50 chickens at a go. :huh:

Anyone with experience? Inquiring minds want to know.
sy


----------



## armysurplus (Aug 4, 2010)

judylou said:


> Here is a link to the 2300, the one jd linked to. And to the 2100 model too. It is the one we have in the extension kitchen and works wonderfully. But the almost $400 price has kept me from investing in one.
> 
> http://www.westonsupply.com/category-s/81.htm


IMHO: I did not have any luck with foodsaver and thought that quality of the product was poor. I have a weston and I love the quality of the product. I have been using it for about a year and it is working great. So if you can get by the price it is well worth the investment.


----------

